# Looking for 3-4BR rental in NC, VA, SC for memorial day weekend



## bluebee_sky (May 4, 2022)

Looking for 3-4BR rental in NC, VA, SC for memorial day weekend, let me know if you have anything available. Thanks! Not picky about location, can be anywhere from mountains to the beaches.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (May 4, 2022)

bluebee_sky said:


> Looking for 3-4BR rental in NC, VA, SC for memorial day weekend, let me know if you have anything available. Thanks! Not picky about location, can be anywhere from mountains to the beaches.


TUG messaged you


----------



## bluebee_sky (May 18, 2022)

Still searching


----------



## grey678 (May 26, 2022)

bluebee_sky said:


> Looking for 3-4BR rental in NC, VA, SC for memorial day weekend, let me know if you have anything available. Thanks! Not picky about location, can be anywhere from mountains to the beaches.


Have May 29-June 3 at Wyndham Ocean Blvd in North Myrtle Beach, SC in a 2 bdrm that sleeps 8 pm me or email me : bschulz184@gmail.com


----------

